# New Pet Food Bank



## James Kotary (Nov 14, 2012)

http://www.wktv.com/news/Pet-food-bank-opens-in-Rome--187987451.html?skipthumb=Y

This Pet Food Bank just opened here in my home town. They also offer spay/neuter and vaccinations at no cost for those who cannot afford it! This is a great idea and I was wondering if there are more like it out there? 

I am so glad to see that there are people out there that care for other's beloved pets. It is an uplifting story that I hope catches on and spreads like wildfire. :grin:


----------

